# JET 1336PBD LATHE - $1300 (Central Point, OR)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 16, 2020)

JET 1336PBD LATHE - tools - by owner - sale
					

I am selling my Jet Lathe. It is 220 volt. JET 1336PBD model. It works good. And comes with all...



					medford.craigslist.org


----------

